# Definitive Technology BP20, BP10 or BP8B



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

Hello all,

I have one C/L/R 2500 center, two BP 1.2x surrounds and one Velodyne DD-10 sub.

I'm look for good sounding mains now for movies. I was thinking of buying either a used pair of BP8B, BP10 or BP20 speakers because of my available funding.

I like the idea of BiPolars for the mains based on many comments I hear from others (and the sound coming from my BP 1.2x rears).

I believe the BP20 speakers are the oldest release from Definitive Technology but to me that doesn't necessarily mean they will sound the worst. Does anyone out there in movieland have listening experience of these three models they could share with me?

I'm also interested in knowing if anyone feels there is another Def Tech speaker that will blow these away. Being I already have a high quality Velodyne sub and a sub in the C/L/R 2500, I didn't know if having BP towers with subs would make much difference like the model BP7004.

I appreciate any help!!!


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

The BP7006 is a better choice and IMO will go great with that center and match well across the board.

~Bobby


----------



## Jack N (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm going to disagree here. Although I do like the Def Tech speakers (I have 5 pairs of towers in my system), I find the Def Tech subs to be quite inferior to the rest of the speaker, and to most stand alone subs. In fact, I've relogated my BP2000s to the rear channels and replaced them with BP30s up front. Your Velodyne sub has a good reputation and is more than likely far superior to the Def Tech subs. I would go with your initial instinct and find a set of BP20s or BP30s if you have a good sized amp to drive them, otherwise I'd go with BP10s. All three models are good sounding speakers.


----------



## wel16301 (Apr 19, 2010)

Coincidentally a client of mine gave me (to find a buyer for) yesterday a set of BP 20 speakers which she no longer uses (she gave me other items as well, including a Pioneer laser disc unit), BP-1 pair, C/L/R 1000 and some Musetex components: Melior D/A, Melior CD-D, Melior FMT. She raved about the BP 20's


----------

